# EHEIM 350 Skimmer Mod Pictorial



## mike L (27 Apr 2017)

The *Eheim 350* is a powerful and compact little surface skimmer, but like many it seems, I've lost a few fish to it because it's intakes are a tad wide. I've employed many mods to try and tame this unit, but this one is the best I've come up with to date. There are many 350 mods that will protect livestock, but somehow they impair the skimmer's ideal function by hampering the water's natural surface tension around it and affecting it's "suck." Anyhow,  having searched the topic within the forum, I discovered that a good looking variation on my mod has already been submitted, so I include a link to this in order to add breadth to the topic.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/another-eheim-skim350-fix.32112/

If perchance this mod of mine has also been trialed and submitted previously, then I can only claim ignorance and muse that great minds do indeed _think alike_!! lol....

Anyway....here it is.






















Cheers


Mike


----------



## Zeus. (28 Apr 2017)

Lost quite a few Otto's with mine too, seems a good solution will be trying it out 
Thanks for sharing

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------

